# [PARZ RISOLT]261 preserved-libs dopo aggiorn jpeg-7

## Maialovic

salve ragassuoli

è normale che dopo aver aggiornato xorg alla versione 7.4, core-utils a 7.5 e media-libs/jpeg alla 7, emerge mi vuole riemergere con preserved-libs 261 pacchetti tra cui praticamente tutte le librerie grafiche, tutto kde 3.5.10, openoffice, firefox,amsn e qualche altra cosa che mi sfugge.

come posso fare a vedere cosa a emerge non gli va per farmi ricompilare tutte ste cose?

ora....siccome il dover ricompilare tutto sto ben di dio significa perdere almeno 12-14 ore.......vorre dei lumi da parte vostra.......

ho installato sys-apps/portage-2.2-rc43

pero il sistema mi funziona egreggiamente a parte tutto...mah

per esempio, riemergendo a mano amsn alla fine ottengo 

```

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: media-libs/jpeg-7

 *  - /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62

 *  - /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

 *      used by /usr/bin/animate (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9)

 *      used by /usr/bin/annotate (media-libs/gd-2.0.35)

 *      used by /usr/bin/bmp2tiff (media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r8)

 *      used by 1471 other files

```

io per si e per no stanotte glieli faccio compilare........pero mi pare assurdo che er 1 libreria scema devo ricompilare TUTTO il sistemaLast edited by Maialovic on Wed Oct 07, 2009 6:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Maialovic

risposta trovata a malincuore in questo post inglese........porc zio.......allora è inevitabile

----------

## Maialovic

mi ero sbagliato sul tempo che avrei passato a compilare. Genlop mi ha dato una stima di sole 19 ore  :Razz: 

----------

## table

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> mi ero sbagliato sul tempo che avrei passato a compilare. Genlop mi ha dato una stima di sole 19 ore 

 

sicuro che non sia un problema di librerie?

prima consigliano di sistemare libxcb 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## magowiz

penso sia normalissimo poichè alle jpeg, più ancora di libxcb , è linkato più o meno tutto ciò che richiede e/o usa immagini jpeg,

Se guardi una fase di configure di qualsiasi pacchetto kde noterai che tutte cercano jpeg e inoltre in fase di link noterai tra le lib anche il fatidico -ljpeg .

L'unica cosa che posso consigliarti, e che faccio io, è di aspettare che ci sia più di un aggiornamento di questo tipo prima di iniziare così non rischi di dover ricompilare tutto kde per jpeg7 e il giorno dopo a doverlo ricompilare ancora per via dell'xcb . E' successo veramente , è diventato stabile prima xorg 1.6 con xcb 1.4 e il giorno dopo (o poche ore dopo) hanno stabilizzato anche jpeg7 costringendomi a ricompilare 1 volta e mezzo quasi tutto kde , ho detto una volta e mezzo poichè mi sono accorto di questa cosa quando ero a metà della ricompilazione per xcb e ho infilato in mezzo l'aggiornamento a jpeg7...

----------

## Maialovic

cmq alla fine ho ricompilato tutto kde-openoffice etc.....diciamo che ho risolto tutto  tranne per il fatto di xorg che mi va lento e che sto discutendo in un altro thread...

----------

## riverdragon

Non capisco come mai a me (che ho ancora portage-2.1, quindi @preserved-libs non ce l'ho, ho usato revdep-rebuild) sia bastato ricompilare 23 pacchetti!

----------

## magowiz

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non capisco come mai a me (che ho ancora portage-2.1, quindi @preserved-libs non ce l'ho, ho usato revdep-rebuild) sia bastato ricompilare 23 pacchetti!

 

mmm... hai kde3.5 ? E' lui quello che subisce di più la ricompilazione. Sebbene tu non abbia preserved-libs il vecchio file so di jpeg viene conservato e tu devi far girare revdep-rebuild -L <nomedelso> per scovare tutti i pacchetti linkati a questo ".so" obsoleto e poi rimuoverlo manualmente , c'è scritto anche alla fine della compilazione di jpeg7. Se invece ne eri a conoscenza e hai fatto il revdep come illustrato nel post-install di jpeg si vede che non hai molti pacchetti linkati direttamente al so di jpeg.

----------

## pierino_89

Per tutti quelli con gentoo a 64bit: tutte le versioni di wine superiori all'ultima stable (1.1.12 mi pare) non funzionano perché per qualche oscuro motivo vanno a cercare ancora libjpeg.so.

Yafray non compila con jpeg-7.

Quindi prima di ricompilare tutti i pacchi per poi magari fare un downgrade, pensateci bene.

----------

## riverdragon

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> mmm... hai kde3.5 ? [...]Se invece ne eri a conoscenza e hai fatto il revdep come illustrato nel post-install di jpeg si vede che non hai molti pacchetti linkati direttamente al so di jpeg.

 Sì, ho fatto l'aggiornamento corretto ma ho gnome, probabilmente è come dici tu.

----------

## magowiz

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   mmm... hai kde3.5 ? [...]Se invece ne eri a conoscenza e hai fatto il revdep come illustrato nel post-install di jpeg si vede che non hai molti pacchetti linkati direttamente al so di jpeg. Sì, ho fatto l'aggiornamento corretto ma ho gnome, probabilmente è come dici tu.

 

con gnome ci sono molti meno pacchetti che vengono linkati direttamente a jpeg, mi sa solo gtk+ e qualche applicativo che ha a che fare con le immagini tipo magari eog epiphany nautilus.... forse evolution .  Mentre con kde 3.5 si vede anche in fase di compilazione che praticamente tutti i pacchetti sono linkati a jpeg.

----------

